# Dolby TrueHD vs Dolby Digital



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I know this is an old news article but I was thinking the other day about the fidelity of Dolby True HD vs standard Dolby Digital.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...difference-between-64-256-kbps-mp3-files.html

Supposedly non-audiophiles (the majority of people I guess) can't hear the difference between 256kbps audio and 64kbps audio. Would that also apply to Dolby Digital/DTS and the new lossless formats? Are the new lossless formats really worth all that they are hyped up to be? 

I just upgraded to a receiver that can handle the lossless audio and I have to say the difference is slight. I'm using Klipsch RB81's with a RC62 center and they are very revealing speakers. Perhaps these initial move releases' audio quality leaves something to be desired and will improve as the techs learn new tricks or more movies are released that push the envelope. 

Would your average non-audiophile-Joe with a less than stellar speaker set up really notice any difference?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd say the usual demo scenes that many use won't show the real benefits. Slam and rumbles and lots of noise isn't very discerning material. Do a quiet scene where detail is at a premium and the new formats will shine. The amputation scene from M&C spring to mind... That is nasty in DD, I can only imagine it in 24/96 lossless... :time-out:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> Would your average non-audiophile-Joe with a less than stellar speaker set up really notice any difference?


Short answer is no, but if you were to try the same two sections of a movie and A/B them you would hear a difference particularly if your system is set up properly and you have a good Receiver/speakers.


----------

